# Guinea Pig Pageant!



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I know I haven't got them yet but I am showing them at a pageant at the end of October at my local pet/garden centre! 

I have bought them harnesses and leads!  

I will take pics, the winner gets a hutch!

My bf thinks I am ut:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

*No no no!!!!* Forget the harnesses and leads! Guinea pigs HATE them and they will be so frightened and unhappy! They are not like rabbits who will lollop along and investigate things! Guinea pigs placed on the floor will instinctively run away and hide and prevented from doing so will panic and hurt themselves! *Also, your pigs are going to be FAR too young and small to cope with the stress of going to a show just yet!* :blush2: With proper cavy showing, they are not shown until they are 3 months old as they are far too stressy an animal, especially when they are babies. These are not toys to be taken out and about. hmy: They like to have a comfy cage, a proper enclosed run in the garden in summer and cuddles on your lap. Please do some proper research on them and get these wild ideas out of youre head.  Take the silly harnesses and leads back to the shop - its not illegal to sell them but there are few official standards for what constitutes 'suitable' for small animals so even if dangerous, they can still be sold.  Also note that cavies do not use exercise balls or wheels. (just in case that was the next thing!) Please start doing correct research by using these links or you will end up with poorly or dead pigs. (Yes, they can and do die from undue stress) Guinea Pig Care and Health Information & PDSA - Guinea Pigs


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh, I didn't realise it was that bad. Please don't think I am being irresponsible, I honestly didn't think it would scare them, I just think they are beautiful and wanted to show them off. 

I will get rid of the harnesses, I just thought they could also come in handy if they ever needed to go to the vet.

Obviously I really don't want to make them uncomfortable when they arrive home so what can I do to make them less nervous? I have already made their cage up and made them a snuggly bed.

Are there any hammock type things for them that they do for hamsters? Was just thinking it would be somewhere different for them to snuggle up on if they didn't want to go in their bed.

Also, what can I give them as a treat when they arrive?

I have bought loads of things, I have got wood pellets to go over their woodshavings in the main part of the cage and some super absorbent bedding for inside the bed, I have also got them normal hay and some grassy hay that contains dandelion and something else so I hope I am spoiling them. :blushing:

I have read those links you provided and they are very helpful, thank you. 

They have already been parted from the parents so hopefully by the time I get them, they won't be _as_ stressed.

Luckily I am getting them at the weekend so I will have more time with them while they are settling.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi! You were just over excited I am sure. 

GPs don't really like hammocks that much. They prefer to keep their feet on the ground. The cuddly beds you can get for them will also become soiled very quickly though if you have several, you can keep changing and washing them. There's no need for specific treats with GPs either. Any food will do!  Just make sure that they always have hay to nibble on, a good quality dried food and a handful each of fresh veg daily plus water always available. As a conditioner, I also give mine a bit of bran mixed up with dry porridge oats a couple of times a week. They hoover it up in no time!

Please do avoid any sugary, coloured treats sold in pet shops as well as anything containing eucalyptus as that is poisonous to them. P&H are selling treats for GPs containing the latter and are ignoring requests from GP breeders to stop stocking them.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to really rate P&H, mainly for my dog, but I hear so many bad things about them these days. Saying that, I have had a rabbit and my hammy from there. I was angry with them though because they was letting my hammy get eaten by a bully hammy and they were laughing about it saying it will put him in a bad mood now when he needs handling. 

Yes over excitement I think!  I went to the pet/garden centre to look at fish and there was a massive sign for a guinea pig pageant right at the entrance and that was it! Promise I won't do it though!

Do they prefer raw veg or boiled and left to go cold? Would things like carrots, peas be ok? What else is ok for them? I have saved them half of my hammy's mineral block too, he doesn't mind sharing with his new brothers.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

They much prefer it raw. No need to cook it.

Why not just visit the 'pageant' and see what its all about? But bear in mind that anything that involves ddressing up pigs in clothes etc really should be avoided but there's no harm in having a look whilst leaving yours at home.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

That is a very good idea! Can always go to look at other pigs! 

Dressing up is cruel, I would never do that. I dress my dog sometimes but he loves it! He get's excited whenever he sees his t shirt or coat! 

Can't wait to give them a cuddle and a kiss on those GORGEOUS little lips! :blushing:


----------

